# Fun: mediaeval personality test



## Brian G Turner (Aug 11, 2003)

This is probably a bit old hat by now, but I rediscovered it and thought I'd post it. 

Kingdomality

Here's what I ranked:



> Your distinct personality, The Benevolent Ruler might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You are the idealistic social dreamer. Your overriding goal is to solve the people problems of your world. You are a social reformer who wants everyone to be happy in a world that you can visualize. You are exceptionally perceptive about the woes and needs of humankind. You often have the understanding and skill to readily conceive and implement the solutions to your perceptions. On the positive side, you are creatively persuasive, charismatic and ideologically concerned. On the negative side, you may be unrealistically sentimental, scattered and impulsive, as well as deviously manipulative. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 17, 2003)

Just hail me Empress of all know peoples and let it go at that...oh, leave a gold coin or token of your admiration on the way out... ;D


Your distinct personality, The Benevolent Ruler might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You are the idealistic social dreamer. Your overriding goal is to solve the people problems of your world. You are a social reformer who wants everyone to be happy in a world that you can visualize. You are exceptionally perceptive about the woes and needs of humankind. You often have the understanding and skill to readily conceive and implement the solutions to your perceptions. On the positive side, you are creatively persuasive, charismatic and ideologically concerned. On the negative side, you may be unrealistically sentimental, scattered and impulsive, as well as deviously manipulative. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## snlash (Aug 20, 2003)

LOL I got the same one you two got!!


----------



## scifimoth (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow a kingdom full of benevolent rulers LOL


----------



## snlash (Aug 20, 2003)

World Peace here we come


----------



## Enferos (Aug 25, 2003)

mmm...a city full of benevolent rulers might need some help, so here i come....

Your distinct personality, The Black Knight, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to win. You approach each task or situation as a contest to be won strategically and efficiently. Because you can control your feelings, it is not unusual for you to charm, as well as successfully delegate tasks and responsibilities to the more emotional types. You are often concerned with what's in it for you. You seldom involve yourself in activities where you can not foresee a reward for your investment or effort. On the positive side, you can be analytically empathic and logically persuasive. On the negative side, you may be unemotionally manipulative as well as arrogant, selfish and impulsive. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 25, 2003)

This must be the website of Benevolent Rulers.  That's how I tested out here as well.  Not a bad thing, all in all.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 16, 2004)

_






our distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is your goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms._


----------



## Esioul (Jun 17, 2004)

I got dreamer minstral, too. Funny thing is, I'm not really an optimist.


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 18, 2004)

our distinct personality, *The White Knight*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Don Quixote was a White Knight as was Joan of Arc, the Lone Ranger and Crusader Rabbit. As a White Knight you expect nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


I don't know about the wealth part ...but , yeah that's me.


----------



## Myla Starchild (Jun 18, 2004)

*



our distinct personality, The Dreamer-Minstrel might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is your goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.*

Hmmm...maybe.    I'm not really that optimistic, but I am a dreamer.


----------



## IaMaBooZeR (Jul 9, 2004)

our distinct personality, *The Merchant*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to always be competitive, for Merchants are the deal makers. Every situation is realistically analyzed for its profit potential. A well executed deal, even one that is profitable for all participants, can be its own reward for many Merchants. On the positive side you can be logically practical, rational and realistic. On the negative side you may be rigidly dogmatic as well as unmerciful and precipitous. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 9, 2004)

our distinct personality, *The Shepherd* is to tend to your human flock. You understand the needs of those for whom you are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. You realize your obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to your care. Shepherds are very dependable. You engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within your charge. On the positive side, Shepherds can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, you may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 9, 2004)

our distinct personality, The White Knight, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Don Quixote was a White Knight as was Joan of Arc, the Lone Ranger and Crusader Rabbit. As a White Knight you expect nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## cymric (Jul 28, 2004)

I got the prime minister any of u benevolent kings looking to hire one


----------



## Miles76 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well someone has to work in your kingdoms, so:







our distinct personality, *The Engineer-Builder* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to stick with the plan and get the job done. "If it ain't broken don't fix it." is your motto. You provide structure and stability to your world. Your procedures are predictable and dependable. Your methods are proven and tested. You offer results not surprises. On the positive side, you are practical, just, realistic, pragmatic and rational. On the negative side, you may be dogmatic, rigid, short-sighted, indecisive and unimaginative. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## Cricket (Aug 2, 2004)

I like this test. I am going to send to all my friends.





our distinct personality, *The Shepherd* is to tend to your human flock. You understand the needs of those for whom you are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. You realize your obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to your care. Shepherds are very dependable. You engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within your charge. On the positive side, Shepherds can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, you may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## Wayfarer (Oct 4, 2004)

[size=+2][size=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our          distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might          be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your          overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone          before. Regardless of the number of available natural          problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to          continually challenge yourself with new situations or          obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable          explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on          constant change and anything new or different. On the          positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as          open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an          impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly,          your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate          kingdoms.[/size][/size]


----------



## Blue Mythril (Oct 4, 2004)

[size=+2][size=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our          distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel*          might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time.          You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and          dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and          understanding why everything happens for the best is your          goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who          provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so          terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the          positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic          and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental          dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your          preference is just as applicable in today's corporate          kingdoms.
Wow, that was unexpected, though not necessarilly surprising I guess.
 I love how the begginning and the end sentences are exactly the same for all of us  "Interestingly..." 
 
 [/size][/size]


----------



## Silk (Oct 4, 2004)

our distinct personality, *The Shepherd* is to tend to your human flock. You understand the needs of those for whom you are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. You realize your obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to your care. Shepherds are very dependable. You engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within your charge. On the positive side, Shepherds can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, you may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## ShadowedRealm (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm also a discoverer.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 12, 2004)

Ah, I'm a Black Night ! Funny test.


----------



## Alexa (Dec 12, 2004)

oups, I mean a Black Knight. Damn typo.


----------



## ommigosh (Dec 13, 2004)

Your distinct personality, *The Shepherd* is to tend to your human flock. You understand the needs of those for whom you are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. You realize your obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to your care. Shepherds are very dependable. You engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within your charge. On the positive side, Shepherds can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, you may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## Mark Robson (Dec 13, 2004)

ommigosh said:
			
		

> Your distinct personality, *The Shepherd* is to tend to your human flock. You understand the needs of those for whom you are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. You realize your obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to your care. Shepherds are very dependable. You engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within your charge. On the positive side, Shepherds can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, you may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


Just so long as you don't start seeing multitudes of angels singing in the night sky, and decide to bog off looking for babies in mangers!  I wouldn't necessarily consider this reliable, practical and realistic behaviour.  Be careful not to drink too much of the Sheep Dip whisky and you might actually hang on to your sheep long enough to get paid.


----------



## Mark Robson (Dec 13, 2004)

[size=+1]Move over Tony Blair - Mark Urpen for Prime Minister!  [/size]
[size=+1][/size] 
[size=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





our distinct personality, *The Prime Minister* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You are a strategist who pursues the most efficient and logical path toward the realization of the goal that you perceive or visualize. You will often only associate with those people who can assist you in the implementation of your plan. Inept assistants may be immediately discarded as excess baggage. To do otherwise could be seen as inefficient and illogical. On the positive side, you can be rationally idealistic and analytically ideological. You can be a bold decision maker and risk taker who can move society ahead by years instead of minutes. On the negative side, you may be unmerciful, impatient, impetuous and impulsive. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/size]


----------



## Alexa (Dec 16, 2004)

I should try to do the test again. Maybe the next time I'll be a queen. I can live with Mark as Prime Minister. The other one should be executed !


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 20, 2005)

Dreamer Minstrel....that's a nice way of saying shiftless vagabond isn't it


----------



## MorningStar (Mar 20, 2005)

[size=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is your goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/size]


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Mar 20, 2005)

Another Benevolent Ruler reporting for duty - shame really, I've got myself pegged as a Tyrant. Hey-ho, there's always time....


----------



## Kettricken (May 19, 2006)

I'm the dreamer-minstrel...
Shiftless vagabond... I don't think so, Tsujigiri!  
According to my boyfriend I'm definitely idealistic, also empathic, yes I'm a dreamer... (actually, 'dreamer' was my nickname in gradeschool... ).


----------



## nixie (May 19, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]


----------



## hermi-nomi (May 20, 2006)

Ha. This was my result; 





> As a White Knight you expect nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


 
I don't believe for one minute that I am a 'giver' who expects nothing in return, though it is true that I want to work in something that has some worth to people/society as a whole. Positively, I'm heroic? Yeah, right. However, I'm more likely to agree with being 'sentimental and misdirected'.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (May 20, 2006)

Dreamer-Minstrel.  Which really doesn't fit me well.  I'm not a positive optimist; I see plenty of terrible things that lack good within them.  I do try to be empathic, and I have some charisma and idealism, but I'm not a sentimental dreamer:  I work d--n hard at my job, and at fifty years of age, I know the harsh limitations of life.


----------



## drizzt808 (Jul 15, 2006)

Your distinct personality, The Benevolent Ruler might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You are the idealistic social dreamer. Your overriding goal is to solve the people problems of your world. You are a social reformer who wants everyone to be happy in a world that you can visualize. You are exceptionally perceptive about the woes and needs of humankind. You often have the understanding and skill to readily conceive and implement the solutions to your perceptions. On the positive side, you are creatively persuasive, charismatic and ideologically concerned. On the negative side, you may be unrealistically sentimental, scattered and impulsive, as well as deviously manipulative. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.

 how much fun!


----------



## lea27 (Aug 17, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]our distinct personality, *The Shepherd* is to tend to your human flock. You understand the needs of those for whom you are responsible. Shepherds are vigilant and reliable. You realize your obligation and commitment to the well being of those entrusted to your care. Shepherds are very dependable. You engender a feeling of comfort and stability to those within your charge. On the positive side, Shepherds can be empathic, caring, understanding, practical and realistic. On the negative side, you may be manipulative, close-minded and sentimentally rigid. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms. [/SIZE]


----------



## mikeo (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd call myself "a bold decision maker"  

Your          distinct personality, *The Prime Minister*          might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time.          You are a strategist who pursues the most efficient and          logical path toward the realization of the goal that you          perceive or visualize. You will often only associate with          those people who can assist you in the implementation of          your plan. Inept assistants may be immediately discarded as          excess baggage. To do otherwise could be seen as inefficient          and illogical. On the positive side, you can be rationally          idealistic and analytically ideological. You can be a bold          decision maker and risk taker who can move society ahead by          years instead of minutes. On the negative side, you may be          unmerciful, impatient, impetuous and impulsive.          Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in          today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## mosaix (Aug 17, 2006)

[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+1]*The White Knight*[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Paige Turner (Aug 18, 2006)

Eesh, another Benevolent Ruler. These principalities are starting to look pretty small.


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 25, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The White Knight*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Don Quixote was a White Knight as was Joan of Arc, the Lone Ranger and Crusader Rabbit. As a White Knight you expect nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]


----------



## Redhawk (Sep 9, 2006)

*[FONT=&quot]The Dreamer-Minstrel[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

Mostly accurate...as much as such can be under the circumstances[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][SIZE=+2][SIZE=+1]*.....
*[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 9, 2006)

[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





our          distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might          be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your          overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone          before. Regardless of the number of available natural          problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to          continually challenge yourself with new situations or          obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable          explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on          constant change and anything new or different. On the          positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as          open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an          impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly,          your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate          kingdoms...[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2006)

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The Black Knight*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to win. You approach each task or situation as a contest to be won strategically and efficiently. Because you can control your feelings, it is not unusual for you to charm, as well as successfully delegate tasks and responsibilities to the more emotional types. You are often concerned with what's in it for you. You seldom involve yourself in activities where you can not foresee a reward for your investment or effort. On the positive side, you can be analytically empathic and logically persuasive. On the negative side, you may be unemotionally manipulative as well as impulsive. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]


----------



## LauraJUnderwood (Sep 9, 2006)

our distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.

Laura J. Underwood
Author of Dragon's Tongue


----------



## Chrystelia (Sep 9, 2006)

Here comes another Benevolent Ruler but I have no wish to rule, I'd rather be a discoverer!


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Sep 10, 2006)

Ha! Benevolent Ruler! You wish! Prepare to be ground beneath my heels, pathetic peons!


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 10, 2006)

Your distinct personality, The Discoverer, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## Cozener (Oct 17, 2006)

It isn't surprising to me that most of us would have ended up being the benevolent ruler type.  We live in an age that is relatively enlightened to the one that is being referenced. We haven't been raised in to the harsh and brutish civilization that was medeival europe so its easy for us to be generous and kind as this is the way most of us are raised.  This is what our culture tells us we should strive for.  I once proposed to one of my history professors the idea of studying the Crusades and those that went on Crusade using modern sociological concepts.  He told me that this couldn't work because the people of the middle ages were different than people are now...less educated, ultra-religious, and no where near as sophisticated as we are today.  He was right.  (the idea might work better with the Roman Rupublic or the Golden Age Greeks) But I digress.  You get my gist.


----------



## Patrician (Oct 23, 2007)

The Shepherd.

Hmeh.

Quiet unexpected actually.

It seems I'm missing a flock.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 23, 2007)

I got the Prime Minister.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 23, 2007)

I appear to be a *Discoverer.**..*.



> our          distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might          be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your          overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone          before. Regardless of the number of available natural          problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to          continually challenge yourself with new situations or          obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable          explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on          constant change and anything new or different. On the          positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as          open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an          impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly,          your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate          kingdoms.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Oct 23, 2007)

A while ago I did this and got Black Knight...rather surprised with the new result.

Crikey I got:

[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our          distinct personality, *The White Knight*,          might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time.          Don Quixote was a White Knight as was Joan of Arc, the Lone          Ranger and Crusader Rabbit. As a White Knight you expect          nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the          true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous          philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your          life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White          Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are          merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the          negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental          and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as          applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Tillane (Oct 23, 2007)

A Benevolent Ruler.  As if anyone would let me be in charge of anything...


----------



## tangaloomababe (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Fun: mediaeval personality test* 
    [SIZE=+2][SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our          distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.

Yep sounds a bit like me....  and I wanted to be the princess, bugger
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Talysia (Oct 24, 2007)

That's unusual. I wasn't expecting that result.  I think I'm the only one here!

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The Engineer-Builder* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to stick with the plan and get the job done. "If it ain't broken don't fix it." is your motto. You provide structure and stability to your world. Your procedures are predictable and dependable. Your methods are proven and tested. You offer results not surprises. On the positive side, you are practical, just, realistic, pragmatic and rational. On the negative side, you may be dogmatic, rigid, short-sighted, indecisive and unimaginative. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]


----------



## Talysia (Oct 24, 2007)

Talysia said:


> That's unusual. I wasn't expecting that result. I think I'm the only one here!
> 
> [SIZE=+1]
> 
> ...


 

Actually, I got this test wrong.  I scored it the wrong way (in my defence, it was relatively early).  I did think it was somewhat wrong, and now I know why.

I'm not sure how well this ones fits me, but it describes me better than engineer builder.

[SIZE=+1]


> [SIZE=+1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I still feel incredibly stupid for getting the test wrong this morning.[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 24, 2007)

Aye, i got the white knight too


----------



## Thessaly (Oct 25, 2007)

our distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is your goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.'

I think this is accurate in many ways, but I'm probably veering towards disillusioned dreamer-minstrel at the moment! It's quite uplifting to think from these results that no matter how often I say I'm bound to end up as an embittered crazy cat-lady (who doesn't even like cats), I can still see the bright side in life! I definitely think that my factory setting tends towards 'happy idealist'... now I need to apply this to 'today's corporate kingdoms' and I'm set!


----------



## Giovanna Clairval (Oct 25, 2007)

The Discoverer



Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator.


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Dec 20, 2007)

our          distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel*          might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time.          You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and          dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and          understanding why everything happens for the best is your          goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who          provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so          terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the          positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic          and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental          dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your          preference is just as applicable in today's corporate          kingdoms.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 20, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





our distinct personality, *The Discoverer*, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Your overriding goal is to go where no one else has ever gone before. Regardless of the number of available natural problems to be solved, it is not unusual for you to continually challenge yourself with new situations or obstacles that you have created. You are an insatiable explorer of people, places, things and ideas. You thrive on constant change and anything new or different. On the positive side, you can be creatively rational as well as open minded and just. On the negative side, you might be an impractical and indecisive procrastinator. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]

I guess that's a fancy way of saying "intellectual."


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 31, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is your goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]


----------



## Rae (Apr 3, 2008)

Your          distinct personality, *The White Knight*,          might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time.          Don Quixote was a White Knight as was Joan of Arc, the Lone          Ranger and Crusader Rabbit. As a White Knight you expect          nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the          true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous          philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your          life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White          Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are          merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the          negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental          and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as          applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.


----------



## Orian (Apr 30, 2008)

[SIZE=+2][SIZE=+1]Your distinct personality, The White Knight, might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. Don Quixote was a White Knight as was Joan of Arc, the Lone Ranger and Crusader Rabbit. As a White Knight you expect nothing in return for your good deeds. You are one of the true "Givers" of the world. You are the anonymous philanthropist who shares your wealth, your time and your life with others. To give, is its own reward and as a White Knight you seek no other. On the positive side you are merciful, sympathetic, helpful, giving and heroic. On the negative side you may be impulsively decisive, sentimental and misdirected. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.
[/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 30, 2008)

[SIZE=+1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




our distinct personality, *The Dreamer-Minstrel* might be found in most of the thriving kingdoms of the time. You can always see the "Silver Lining" to every dark and dreary cloud. Look at the bright side is your motto and understanding why everything happens for the best is your goal. You are the positive optimist of the world who provides the hope for all humankind. There is nothing so terrible that you can not find some good within it. On the positive side, you are spontaneous, charismatic, idealistic and empathic. On the negative side, you may be a sentimental dreamer who is emotionally impractical. Interestingly, your preference is just as applicable in today's corporate kingdoms.[/SIZE]

This is kind of true but it was a pretty limited test. From the initial blurb it sounded like they might place you job-wise in the medieval community - that would've been interesting. I think I would've been a craftsperson of some kind or one of those monks spending years on illuminated manuscripts. Although realistically speaking, as a female, I might not have had much choice of vocation after all.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 9, 2015)

Heh, just found this again.


----------

